# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Настоящий прасад

## Сева

Харе Кришна!
Мои поклоны.

Я читал в книгах и лекциях что Шрила Прабхупады что для обуздания чувств человеку достаточно принимать в пищу только Кришна прасад (Комментарий к первому стиху Упадешамриты).

Еще я слышал историю про брахмана который жил при дворе у царя и не мог совладать с вожделением, хотя и ел только Кришна прасад, потому что бхога для Кришны была куплена за грязные деньги царя. Какие же деньги считаются чистыми?

Еще я читал слова Гауракишора даса бабаджи - он говорит что если мы предлагаем Господу Чайтанье ту пищу которая приятна нашим чувствам, то Он ее не принимает и по этому следует предлагать ему только самую аскетичную пищу такую как рис без масла или невкусные баклажаны.

Вопрос - как же мне обуздать чувства если я привязан к сладостям и прочей пище наслаждающей чувства?

Получается замкнутый круг - чтобы обуздать чувства нужно питаться только прасадом, а чтобы питаться прасадом нужно обуздать свою чувственную тягу к вкусной пище.


Еще вопрос, я читал что при предложении бхоги обязательно нужно ставить Господу стаканчик питьевой воды, означает ли это что без воды он подношение не принимает?

Еще говорят что если после подношения бхоги Кришне прасадом сначала когото угостить, а потом уже есть самому то Кришна прощает оскорбления и нечистые мотивы, правда ли это?

И правда ли что Панча Таттва и Джаганнатха самые милостивые формы Господа и Они принимают бхогу даже если мотив пуджари нечист?

----------

